
Xv6, a simple Unix-like teaching operating system - swills
https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2014/xv6.html
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798523)

------
d33
6.5K lines of C code, not that much! Reminds me of the Whitix OS written by
Matthew Whitworth, backed up here:
[https://github.com/d33tah/whitix](https://github.com/d33tah/whitix)

------
veli_joza
I highly recommend the textbook for course. It's very well written and
provides a great insight into unix OS.

